
Hamiltonian for the Zeros of the Riemann Zeta Function - cafebeen
http://journals.aps.org/prl/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevLett.118.130201
======
Safety1stClyde
> If the analysis presented here can be made rigorous to show that ˆH is
> manifestly self-adjoint, then this implies that the Riemann hypothesis holds
> true.

At least the date is not April 1st, but it's far too specialised to know
whether this is significant or not.

